# Statistics for September 2002



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Total Hits: 5,611,165
Total Unique IP Addresses: 24,616
Hits per Hour: 7,793 with a max of 21,603
Hits per Day: 187,038 average with a max of 254,505
Total page views: 84,678
Total Bandwidth: 13 GB

Thanks everyone for another great month!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

What browsers and operating systems? That's something I'm interested in (see what type of users visit here)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here are some fun stats.


```
Top 20 of 794 Total Search Strings 
 
# Hits Search String 
 
1   327 13.20% pvr 721 
2   198 7.99% dish 721 
3   150 6.05% dish pvr 721 
4   110 4.44% dbstalk 
5   74 2.99% pvr721 
6   59 2.38% dish network pvr 721 
7   43 1.74% dish network pvr 
8   39 1.57% musak 
9   37 1.49% dish network 721 
10 37 1.49% pvr 921 
11 30 1.21% dbs talk 
12 26 1.05% dish pvr721 
13 26 1.05% dishplayer 721 
14 25 1.01% dish network 921 
15 25 1.01% pvr-721 
16 22 0.89% pvr 721 review 
17 18 0.73% dish pvr 921 
18 16 0.65% dish 721 pvr 
19 15 0.61% directv discussion 
20 15 0.61% sirius radio
```
Looks like we are the source for 721 information.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

*BROWSER*
MSIE: 88.96 % (2295968) 
Netscape: 9.288 % (239705) 
Opera: 0.168 % (4337) 
Konqueror: 0 % (0) 
Lynx: 0.014 % (374) 
Other: 1.368 % (35322)

*OS*
Windows: 92.42 % (2385255) 
Linux: 1.132 % (29233) 
Mac/PPC: 1.782 % (45994) 
Unknown: 4.341 % (112047)

I guess Im to blame for the decrese in IE. I stopped using it for 3 days, but I'm back to it


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here are the browsers and Operating systems.


```
Top 15 of 1801 Total User Agents 
 
# Hits User Agent 
 
1 722276 12.87% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.5; Windows NT 5.0) 
2 558033 9.95% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1) 
3 362598 6.46% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0) 
4 357948 6.38% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1 
5 263304 4.69% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98) 
6 261885 4.67% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; Q312461) 
7 237106 4.23% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.5; Windows 98) 
8 136399 2.43% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; Q312461; . 
9 97890 1.74% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; Q312461) 
10 93280 1.66% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.5; Windows 98; T312461) 
11 79332 1.41% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.5; Windows NT 5.0; T312461) 
12 75332 1.34% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; Win 9x 4.90) 
13 71148 1.27% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.01; Windows NT 5.0) 
14 70033 1.25% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; .NET CLR 1 
15 66207 1.18% Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.1) Gecko/2002082
```


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Does Opera get polled correctly, since it usually identifies itself as another browser?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

# Hits User Agent 

1 722276 12.87% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.5; Windows NT 5.0) 

Hey Scott,
Can you tell how much of this was me?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Umm probaby 12.86% :lol:

If I looked I could probably see your IP address and get the stats for that. If you want I could try to do that. Its up to you. 

I do know that Since August 23rd you have been on a total of 25 days 5 hours 59 minutes and 58 seconds.  (You can see this info if you look at your profile) You are on the top of the leader board which you can see here

http://www.dbstalk.com/timeonline.php?s=&getinfo=view_leader


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Umm probaby 12.86% :lol:
> 
> If I looked I could probably see your IP address and get the stats for that. If you want I could try to do that. Its up to you.
> ...


I say the other .01% is when I use dialup from work. 

If you want go ahead and check, I hope its not all me. :evilgrin:


----------

